
Ask HN: Best Git GUI For Windows? - gchucky
At work all of our computers are Macs, so I've been using SourceTree (and before that, Tower). I run Windows at home, however, and haven't really found a good git GUI. I guess I'm happiest with SmartGit, but nothing really has the same slickness as SourceTree.<p>Are there any better clients out there that I don't know about? Are there any in alpha/beta that I could maybe test with?
======
kevingadd
TortoiseGit is probably the best choice. It's low-friction, integrates well
with Explorer and with PuTTY, and makes it painless to drop into the command
line and invoke git manually when you need to.

In particular, TortoiseGit offers excellent UI for commit, revert, log/reflog,
merging, and patch management. It also has some built in UI for Git-SVN if you
use that.

The Windows GitHub client is shaping up nicely if you use GitHub but it's
still in beta and super unstable.

~~~
gemma
TortoiseGit gets a little funky with the shell icon overlays on Windows 7--
don't expect them to always tell you the truth, the whole truth and nothing
but the truth ([http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1057734/tortoisesvn-
icons...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1057734/tortoisesvn-icons-not-
showing-up-under-windows-7)). It's also heavily biased toward SVN users, which
will make some of the terminology confusing if you don't come from that
background.

For my own workflow I prefer the command line, but GitExtensions
(<http://code.google.com/p/gitextensions/>) is my go-to when I need a GUI (or
more often, when I need to show a manager that there are, in fact, GUIs
available).

------
pithon
<http://code.google.com/p/gitextensions/>

~~~
vyrotek
Definitely git extensions. I tried both. In fact, I came from Tortoise SVN and
found Tortoise Git to be terrible. I was just barely learning git at the same
time. Everything finally clicked for me when I used Tortoise Git.

------
mjibson
I like the native git gui that comes with the default windows git install.
It's simple but does 95% of what I need it to. Command line for the oddities.

------
stewars
Tortoise git is the windows git gui of choice at our work and is the one I
recommend to install for our clients who use windows. Haven't tried any others
though.

Since I know the command line client best, I always install msysgit first, set
up ssh keys in "git bash" using ssh-keygen and then install tortoise git.
Warning, if you use msysgit, make sure to _not_ use the "plink" ssh that is
installed with tortoise but use the msysgit one. That setup has had the least
issues for us.

------
CodeMage
My best experience so far has been with a combination of SmartGit and
TortoiseGit. SmartGit doesn't have interactive rebase and doesn't allow you to
specify refspec when pushing. I've had to use the former occasionally and I
use the latter all the time, because we work with Gerrit.

Of course, you could throw TortoiseGit out of this whole story if you don't
need that kind of stuff or if you're comfortable with using command line for
certain details.

------
cnvogel
This might sound like a ugly workaround, but since I'm stuck with a windows-
only compiler/IDE at work, I resorted to have my files put on a linux-machine
and exported via samba to the windows computer.

I run git (and texteditor, scripts, ...) on said machine and the IDE is more
or less only used for it's "Build" button.

------
tweaqslug
We use Plastic SCM as our UI and repo, but I hear it can connect to git
(somewhat) seamlessly. The interface is very slick, and the user experience is
great when you use the Plastic Repo, not sure how it translates when pulling
from git though.

------
anshumans
While I haven't used a Git client on Windows (I'm on a Mac), my cofounder
still uses Windows and seems to be happy with TortoiseGit
(<http://code.google.com/p/tortoisegit/>)

------
OiNutter
Used to use SmartGit at my last job and that generally worked pretty well. New
places uses svn :( so have got familiar with TortoiseSVN, which works pretty
well, so would imagine TortoiseGit would also be a good choice.

------
drewjoh
A little late to the party, but I've briefly used and liked SmartGit
(<http://www.syntevo.com/smartgit/index.html>).

------
gchucky
If anyone in the future comes across this, there's the new Github for Windows
client - <http://windows.github.com>

------
Avalaxy
I can recommend TortoiseGit, it's pretty good as far as I can tell. However, I
still prefer the CLI for most tasks because it's just more flexible :)

------
axemclion
I have used Eclipse's EGit, and it really works great !!

~~~
Smokymorgan
It does/did have a problem with remote pushes though...has that been fixed?

